# Elgin Veritas 18sz Railroad Watch



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Here is my Elgin Veritas 18 size,21 jewel,lever set,grade 239,serial no 954962 made in 1901 it's railroad grade.I like the elgin box that came with the watch when I bought it.And it has a montgomery dial.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 20, 2007)

Magnificent watch and magnificent pictures. How did you get that close?


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

You take extra photo's of the movement and then on your computer you use the crop function and size the part of the watch you want to show I use a olympus E-410 camera.


----------

